# does this config require psu?



## itsmeharsh (Aug 5, 2013)

do i need to get a better psu (antec, corsair, cooler master, etc similar) with this config or can i go with simple smps?

processor: AMD A10-6800K 4.1GHz
mobo: MSI FM2-A55M-E33
ram: G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB
hdd: WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB
discrete gpu: -none-

if psu is required then which one?

thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2013)

though the above mentioned config would run just fine with a generic 450/500W PSU it's always recomnended not to use them .. so opt for at-leat a Antec V350 @ 1.8k but if you have more budget get a Antec VP450 / seasonic S12II 430/520W.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 7, 2013)

^^+1
Also try to avoid Corsair CX430v2/VS450
Antec VP450 is best for you IMO


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 7, 2013)

1 for antec vp450p. Though a generic psu will also provide sufficient wattage, it won't be any close to reliable.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2013)

get atleast antec vp450p avalable at 2.6k to be on a safer side.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 7, 2013)

thank you all for your suggestions


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 25, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> ^^+1
> Also try to avoid Corsair CX430v2/VS450



 Why?
Something wrong with it?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Why?
> Something wrong with it?



Not that it's bad (I myself have one ), but recently it has been a bit more of RMA cases for that that make me worry(Maybe corsair switched OEM's  ).


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 29, 2013)

+1 for Antec VP450p

@OP next time put better name to thread LOL, every rig needs power supply.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 30, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> @OP next time put better name to thread LOL, every rig needs power supply.



lol, yes my bad 

thank you everybody


----------

